# share your worst gig experiences.



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Just had the worst gig ever. Played for a youth group. 40 people. Not a single person listened to us. they all were talking loudly and ran around and most left the room. At one point inbetween songs a kid stood up and started talking on our mic. Mind you all these kids were about 15 years old. Oh and to top that all off, drummers highhat fell apart for one song and a guitar cut out for a song. Oh and the mic didnt stay in one place so the singer had to chase the mic around the stand as it spun around the axel. 

Great night :banana:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

That certainly sounds like a nightmare


----------

